# Favorite Redfish fly



## Gashoop

Just started tying flies. What are your favorite redfish flies?
Thanks


----------



## TX_maverick

Crack flies, shrimp flies, and small bunny flies. I'm starting to favor using natural materials over synthetic, but I've been tying a while. I guess your mood will change a few times as you grow in your tying passion. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Gashoop

Thanks. Found some great Youtube videos for Crack and Toads. I liked Sightcastfishing the best. Any recommendations?


----------



## TX_maverick

Sightcast guys are top notch.


----------



## Gashoop

Caught some nice reds this weekend on their Redfish Cracklin.


----------



## TX_maverick

They sell really good gulf coast focused material as well. I use quite a bit of it too.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher

Redfish Maribou fly has been my go to for the past couple of years....


----------



## karstopo

Capt. Null does a redfish crack tying video. I don’t do mine exactly like his, but not sure it matters. I like them in Olive and Black and Tan.














J










Hard to beat a Borski Slider either. Spun deer hair is more forgiving than maybe it gets credit for.
















I like Gartside Soft Hackle Streamers when redfish are feeding over shallow shell and mud. Those flies are about neutrally buoyant so they won’t get hung up in the shell.


----------



## on_the_fly_

Gashoop said:


> Thanks. Found some great Youtube videos for Crack and Toads. I liked Sightcastfishing the best. Any recommendations?


Their Redfish Cracklin gets the job done!


----------



## Featherbrain

VB Fly Fisher said:


> Redfish Maribou fly has been my go to for the past couple of years....
> View attachment 206433


That looks awesome. What kind of brush does that recipe call for if I may ask?


----------



## Skram

It’s funny that it’s actually the title of our tutorial





For baitfish this is my go to. Any fly that pushes water seems to fire them up


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## jay.bush1434

Recently, that crab fly pattern that @MatthewAbbott just showed above has been getting it done for us. I like it in green and tan/brown.


----------



## TXredchaser

Another vote for the redfish crack. I'll tie some a little fluffier on the head for a crab/ shrimp lookin deal but the first redfish I caught was one I bought from sightcast.


----------



## redchaser

Redfish aren't particularly picky, something that will get down reasonably fast roughly the same size as what they are eating, more important is where you put it, you have to generally feed redfish pretty close.


----------



## Blake.Dixon

Marsh Mohawk from Sightcast.


----------



## ElLobo

I pretty much throw this 99% of the time now. I call it the Flash Bomb. Redfish cant handle it. 4 materials plus different eyes for different depths.


----------



## citadelmarineservices

ElLobo said:


> I pretty much throw this 99% of the time now. I call it the Flash Bomb. Redfish cant handle it. 4 materials plus different eyes for different depths.
> 
> View attachment 206484


Really digging this one Lobo. Mind sharing the materials? I see the craft furand crystal flash, but what's the hackle and body material?


----------



## ElLobo

citadelmarineservices said:


> Really digging this one Lobo. Mind sharing the materials? I see the craft furand crystal flash, but what's the hackle and body material?


Yeah so craft fur or pseudo hair for the tail, some flash, orange saddle hackle and the body is EP Thunderstruck brush trimmed down a bit after tying. Easy to throw/sheds water.


----------



## AlabamaTarpon

All of these are great flies. My favorite is the one that lands 1 foot in front of the fish hahaha. Granted, we don’t have super spooky fish in Alabama like other places.


----------



## Flyboy

I don’t know if it has a name but something I whipped up that works- #1 umpqua jig hook, beadchain or extra small dumbbell eyes, purple craft fur tail, two pairs of black sili legs, a single wrap of orange Estaz as an egg sack, black and purple ep crustaceous brush up to the eyes trimmed into a toad style head


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ve found that earth tone bugs do best for these finicky reds. Toss one of those super flashy bugs in front of a middle coast Texas redfish and it’s going to bolt on most days unless you just find a stupid one or a unicorn that hasn’t been harassed by tower boats, air boats or run over by a bay boat with a 400 burning shorelines all day.


----------



## karstopo

Yep, I almost always start with something like a tan Borski slider or Olive and white gartside with almost zero flash, even in not so very clear water. Even if I tie in flash, I’ll tear it out on some flies, it is easier to tear out than try to add in after the fact. Flashy flies can send the redfish heading for cover whereas a muted tone fly gets pounced on. Redfish have spider senses and in my experience, they don’t really need all that flash to find the fly. Much of the stuff redfish normally eat around here aren’t exactly lit up like a neon sign.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I think people underestimate how picky and spooky they can be when under tons of pressure. If you haven’t experienced it you will never forget it. I’ve caught reds that would eat a cigarette butt teabagging off your rod tip next to the boat and tried to catch redfish all day that won’t let you get within casting range even if that means you can get into the backing.


----------



## kjnengr

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think people underestimate how picky and spooky they can be when under tons of pressure. If you haven’t experienced it you will never forget it. I’ve caught reds that would eat a cigarette butt teabagging off your rod tip next to the boat and tried to catch redfish all day that won’t let you get within casting range even if that means you can get into the backing.


I agree completely. I've been to a place or two where a crouched cast moving the rod as little as possible and a natural fly put well in front of the fish still spooked them. Then again, I've seen days in other locations where if you messed up and casted to the wrong end of the fish, you were better off to fish it as is because the redfish was going to turn around and aggressively attack the fly anyway.

I've even fished a few places that are considered poor (redfish number wise) locally and therefore didn't get a lot of pressure. You didn't see but a few fish, but every fish ate as long as the presentation was right.


----------



## redchaser

Even here in Louisiana where everyone from out of state thinks our fish are "dumb" they can get picky and spooky from pressure. Unfortunately our state allows bow fishing for redfish and it's usually very apparent if the pond you are in has been getting bow fished, the fish will be jacked up as hell. I would be too if in the middle of the night I got run over by a big craft ringed with spotlights shooting things at me. Sometimes they are picky because they are spooky, sometimes they aren't spooky but are still tight lipped, particularly at slack tide, or on bluebird high pressure days. Changing flies frequently sometimes leads to the ticket. It may be a small crab pattern, or a natural looking shrimp, but I've also had as much or more success getting tight lipped reds to eat by throwing the flashiest fly I had at at them and getting a reaction bite. You'll know after one presentation whether that flashy fly is going to get eaten or just scare them.


----------



## citadelmarineservices

This one is just silly good for me. Rabbit stip, marabou, Ep brush, bead chain, weed guard, done.


----------



## kjnengr

redchaser said:


> Even here in Louisiana where everyone from out of state thinks our fish are "dumb" they can get picky and spooky from pressure. Unfortunately our state allows bow fishing for redfish and it's usually very apparent if the pond you are in has been getting bow fished, the fish will be jacked up as hell. I would be too if in the middle of the night I got run over by a big craft ringed with spotlights shooting things at me. Sometimes they are picky because they are spooky, sometimes they aren't spooky but are still tight lipped, particularly at slack tide, or on bluebird high pressure days. Changing flies frequently sometimes leads to the ticket. It may be a small crab pattern, or a natural looking shrimp, but I've also had as much or more success getting tight lipped reds to eat by throwing the flashiest fly I had at at them and getting a reaction bite. You'll know after one presentation whether that flashy fly is going to get eaten or just scare them.



Tell 'em Ron. All they need is a basic bitch.


----------



## Marshbound88

Janik Swiss army slider. My favorite redfish fly for tailing reds


----------



## 17Patriot76

Honestly I do most of my redfish damage on a clouser tied in tan or dark brown on bottom and olive over top with 2 or 3 strands of gold flash and eyes to match the depth. Mostly medium, black bead chain and black thread. Estero bay reds are usually smart enough to tie flies by themselves, and they fall for it ALOT.


----------



## ifsteve

Interesting flies y'all are throwing. Haven't seen one yet that is the typical size I am tossing....lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ifsteve said:


> Interesting flies y'all are throwing. Haven't seen one yet that is the typical size I am tossing....lol


Well post it up!


----------



## karstopo

I like size 2-4 for redfish crack. Gamakatsu size 2 SC-15 are tiny and very thin wire for a size 2. Mustad big game light in size 4 are of heavier wire than the Gamakatsu and longer.

Every Borski bonefish slider I do are on size 4 Gamakatsu SL-45 bonefish hooks, the black finished ones. They plenty strong enough for even Jack Creavelle in the teens.

Gartside Soft hackle Steamers go on size 2 -1/0 stinger hooks, Gamakatsu or Mustad.

What sizes do people use for redfish? I don’t see any reason to use bigger flies, but a redfish around 30-32” is usually about as big as I come across. Smaller flies cast easier than bigger flies, that’s for sure.


----------



## ifsteve

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Well post it up!


Now why would I want to do that? LOL

Seriously those patterns are all great. But I throw almost all 2/0 and 3/0 flies.


----------



## ElLobo

Going back to the flashy flies spook pressured fish topic - I spoke with one of our DNR fish biologists here in Charleston and she said that they believe redfish dont see color like we do. She said they believe they have a black and white spectrum vision and see UV lights/colors as well. I think the flashy flies help the angler or guide more than anything to see where the fly is but the fish see in shades of black and white apparently. Presentation and weather/barometric pressure I think have more to do with them being lockjawed than the color of the fly we see. Makes a little sense to me as there is nothing in their natural environment that is bright yellow, orange or purple but they still eat it. Just some food for thought when tying.

_edited_ so this may be more what a redfish sees in theory


----------



## Zaraspook

This makes a lot of sense to me. I have seen reds jump on bright flys and natural colored flys. Bright flys are easier for the fisherman to see which allows the presentation to be better in some cases. Also whether a fly is tied to land softly for spooky fish or to move water like a brushy fly, or to remain on top like a gurgler. So the best redfish fly depends on the type of water you fish, weather conditions, etc. If you are fishing a school of breeders near the inlet or up in the grass on a flood tide determines which fly you need to use. THERE IS NO ONE BEST REDFISH FLY.


----------



## kjnengr

ElLobo said:


> Going back to the flashy flies spook pressured fish topic - I spoke with one of our DNR fish biologists here in Charleston and she said that they believe redfish dont see color like we do. She said they believe they have a black and white spectrum vision and see UV lights/colors as well. I think the flashy flies help the angler or guide more than anything to see where the fly is but the fish see in shades of black and white apparently. Presentation and weather/barometric pressure I think have more to do with them being lockjawed than the color of the fly we see. Makes a little sense to me as there is nothing in their natural environment that is bright yellow, orange or purple but they still eat it. Just some food for thought when tying.
> 
> _edited_ so this may be more what a redfish sees in theory


Redfish may not be able to see color like we do, but that's not the only reason to use colors that aren't normally in their environment. 

Depending on the color, or combination of colors, that bright yellow, orange, or purple offer a contrast which helps make the fly stand out more to the fish. A lot of time we are probably getting reaction strikes anyway.

And like you mentioned, I like to have some kind of color on the fly that is visible to me. It helps me track the fly and know exactly where it is and what I need to do with it to make the best presentation possible.


----------



## redchaser

Redfish (and most fish) have cones and rods in their retina so they do see color, likely not as acutely as we do (we have a larger collection of cones) . I read some good research regarding saltwater fish in general, and some specific to redfish that pointed to blue as actually being the color that is most visible to them, with orange colors more on the yellow end also very visible to them, However even if the fish only saw in black and white, flashy flies would still have a different effect as reflective materials like Mylar, tinsel, etc reflect light brightly and perhaps similarly to scales of baitfish. Even if a fish is only seeing in black and white, it will see a sparkle or flash. Honestly it's easier for me to track a dark colored fly in the water than a flashy one.


----------



## ElLobo

Below is the link to a podcast with Dr Mike Larkin who studies the eyes of tarpon. From what I learned most fish have a stronger monochromatic vision as it helps them find there way/prey in low light/night time environments as well. 



https://open.spotify.com/episode/38xHP5QY0qOfmGNGgb2daz?si=u_WyMfM6ReqeHDnnMdcYfA


----------



## redchaser

ElLobo said:


> Below is the link to a podcast with Dr Mike Larkin who studies the eyes of tarpon. From what I learned most fish have a stronger monochromatic vision as it helps them find there way/prey in low light/night time environments as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/episode/38xHP5QY0qOfmGNGgb2daz?si=u_WyMfM6ReqeHDnnMdcYfA


Interesting that he says that a fish's color vision (particularly in regard to tarpon) changes through their life, that they tend to have primary color vision leaning to blues and green plus UV. Based on eye size (plus a whole lot of observation) it's a pretty safe bet that redfish don't see as well as tarpon.


----------



## ElLobo

redchaser said:


> Interesting that he says that a fish's color vision (particularly in regard to tarpon) changes through their life, that they tend to have primary color vision leaning to blues and green plus UV. Based on eye size (plus a whole lot of observation) it's a pretty safe bet that redfish don't see as well as tarpon.


Yeah I agree on them not seeing as well as tarpon. I believe they see more blues as its the only color that transmits the most in deeper waters.


----------



## ElLobo

Pretty interesting stuff though. I imagine contrasting colors is what draws the most attention. How and What Fish See


----------



## mmcintyre44

Anything black and purple with rubber legs and a weed guard.


----------



## Zaraspook

What M said. Black, purple with a little orange is always good. Here’s one that I used to catch a fat red last week on a flood tide. I tied the fly last winter with my grandson sitting on my lap. This red took me into my backing on a 7wt twice. That hardly ever happens in the grass. Notice how it straightened the hook. It was gently released back into the wild after a couple of photos.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

All the flies above will work fine. Redfish are not picky eaters MOST of the time. I have a good friend who has used nothing but No. 6 chartreuse and white clousers for decades and he catches more fish than just about anyone I know. I am not that uni-dimensional in my fly selection, but I will always carry a good selection of flies with bead chain eyes and those with different weighted lead eyes, depending upon the water level and how fast my fly needs to get to the bottom. Lighter to unweighted in super shallow water or grass. I will also keep a variety of sizes and colors. Black, olives and purples for darker water or heavy grass bottom, lighter colors and smaller flies for sand or spooky fish. I generally tie all my flies in in the No. 4-8 range.

The real trick? Accurate presentation with the fewest number of false casts. You get the fly where the fish can see it and they will likely eat whatever your offering.


----------



## DBStoots

Really good book called "Through the Eyes of a Fish" by the recently deceased Mark Sosin. Applies fish science to sport fishing. Excellent read.


----------



## TX_maverick

AggieFlyGuy said:


> The real trick? Accurate presentation with the fewest number of false casts. You get the fly where the fish can see it and they will likely eat whatever your offering.


I think this is the best advice, not false casting 5x over the fish before dropping the fly. They see the motion and bolt.


----------



## Jb306

Redfish crack and shrimp Flys


----------



## Jb306

Just saw the redfish bomb and will have to give it a shot.


----------



## TheHawk

In for later to try all of these.


----------



## TexasRedChasers

When redfish are feeding they’re not too particular about “what” type of fly I throw. I’m fishing Matagorda down to Port OC and shrimp patterns that have an epoxy coating is what I mostly throw because it’s always windy when I can go! Something a bit “streamlined” helps me cut through the wind a bit easier than a larger fly with a lot of drag. Ymmv as I’m really not a great caster when the wind is blowing 15+ mph!


----------

